# sudwala is lousy



## Santina (Feb 15, 2007)

I have a peak week and it trades lousy. I used to be able to get good trades. Now I can only get studios.


----------



## Aldo (Feb 23, 2007)

This is absolutely unfair to the owners and the staff of Sudwala.

I'll admit that within RCI, you get basically nothing, however, this is not the fault of Sudwala, which, by all accounts, is a fine resort.

If you work with a reputable and honest trading company, Sudwala is good currency still.


----------



## Carol C (Feb 24, 2007)

Trade power did indeed go down. I was an owner there too, as many other TUGgers were/are. Too many people piled on a buying frenzy, and the supply (of deposits and thus vacation availability) went way up when the demand just wasn't there to match it. And yes I also owned a peak week. However I do agree it seems to be a fine resort and well run under capable management. I actually would like to go there sometime and would trade in for sure.


----------

